# Aurora Flintsones and Wacky Races



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

I was leafing through the Thomas Graham Aurora book the other night and came to the section mentioning the fledgling Hanna-Barbera line. I've read the book several times previous (GREAT book BTW), but I guess had previously just glossed over the section about the Wack Races/Flintsones kits "Never getting beyond the test-shot phase". So, there were prototypes and actual TOOLING created for these kits? Anyone know if there there any photos out there documenting them?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I don't know anything about Flintstones kits but if Moebius or somebody else were to produce them I would be interested. This is the first time I have thought about the possibility of Flintstones kits. I remember in the very early 60s watching them on TV when they first came out, Friday nights I believe. I can still remember the theme song to this day. Nowadays that kind of cartoon in prime time would be unheard of. Today it would need to be something cynical and obnoxious. Those were far simpler times, not always perfect but often great.

Bob K.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

I know Amt/Ertl produced a diecast 1/18th scale Flintstone Mobile but I am unaware of any styrene kits of this vehicle.

MPC produced some of the vehicles from Wacky Races. I know they made Dick Dastardley's Mean Machine and Penelope Pitstop's vehicle. I believe there were a few others but I don't recall what they were. If the molds still exist they would be the property of Learning Curve. The Learning Curve molds are currently being leased by Round 2. I have no idea if Round 2 has any plans to release these kits.

Actually, I was informed that Lindbergh at one time produced a Flintstone Mobile kit but I cannot confirm this.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

When the live action movie was released, Lindberg put out two Flintstones cars. Im not sure if they are based on Aurora concepts or not but Python Press lists resin whacky racers cars.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

> MPC produced some of the vehicles from Wacky Races. I know they made Dick Dastardley's Mean Machine and Penelope Pitstop's vehicle. I believe there were a few others but I don't recall what they were.


There were four:

Dick Dastardly's Mean Machine

Penelope Pitstop's Compact Pussycat

Peter Perfect's Turbo Terrific

The Gruesome Twosome's Creepy Coupe

- GJS


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

AMT also released kits from the Flintstones as well. I remember having one of Fred and his "dinosaur steamshovel" back in the early 70s.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

I don't remember who made them, as I wasn't very old at the time. But back in the early 60s my older Brother had a couple of Flintstones model kits. The only one I really remember was a Dino Bus, the figures in the kits were paper cut-outs, and the kit was motorized.

David.


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Way back when I had a Flinstones's sedan. Fred's car. Who made it?????????

Wish I could get another--I never finished it. It had figures also, at least a Fred figure for sure.

A quick google search popped this:










This is probably the kit I had.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

There was also Fred Flintstone's Rock Crusher...Fred seated on the back of the dinosaur he rode at the quarry.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

While at Wonderfest 05 I was looking at Penelepe's car...it was tempting but at 125.00 I could not bring myself to buy it.

My Daughter at 7 built and painted Freds work Dino and I did the Robin Hood kit it was a day build with hand painted acry's. Both Ebay finds, sealed and under 40.00 each! lucky finds indeed! and that was 7 years ago..before the $ crunch.

It would be great to see these kits again...and the Snoopy kits ....I know...I know... licencing ....but hey ....they said a few years back about many kits we see out today.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Oh I had the Robin Hood kit. My mom got it for me at K Mart in the early-middish 70s. IIRC it came in yellow plastic and had some rubbery red pieces.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Capt. Krik said:


> I know Amt/Ertl produced a diecast 1/18th scale Flintstone Mobile but I am unaware of any styrene kits of this vehicle.
> 
> MPC produced some of the vehicles from Wacky Races. I know they made Dick Dastardley's Mean Machine and Penelope Pitstop's vehicle. I believe there were a few others but I don't recall what they were. If the molds still exist they would be the property of Learning Curve. The Learning Curve molds are currently being leased by Round 2. I have no idea if Round 2 has any plans to release these kits.
> 
> Actually, I was informed that Lindbergh at one time produced a Flintstone Mobile kit but I cannot confirm this.


That would be so cool if Round 2 released the Wacky Racers kits!! I loved them as a kid!!


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

There's also Fred's "log" shape vehicle that came with a dino figure. I seem to remember snap together wacky racers coming from a cereal box too.


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Amt made three flintstone kits:
Flintstones family sedan
Flintstones sports car
Flintstones rock crusher

Remco also made three Flintstones kits around 1961:
Flintstones Sports car with trailer
Flintstones Yacht
Flintstones Paddy Wagon

BRIAN


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

At some point in the 70's, there was also a snap together modle of the Flinstones car and Barneys car that were included in Fruity and Cocoa Pebbles cereal boxes. I had them both and remember them being pretty nice for a cereal prize. It might have even been a mail-away item, but I do remember having them both.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I had Dastardly's car from Wacky Racers as a cereal premium sometime around 1971. It had TINY little plastic pins that held the wheels on. I assume it had two halves for the car, four wheels, and the four tiny pins. Red plastic, maybe 2 inches long?


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

I would love to see R2 repop those Wacky Racers kits...wow!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

fluke said:


> While at Wonderfest 05 I was looking at Penelepe's car...it was tempting but at 125.00 I could not bring myself to buy it.
> 
> My Daughter at 7 built and painted Freds work Dino and I did the Robin Hood kit it was a day build with hand painted acry's. Both Ebay finds, sealed and under 40.00 each! lucky finds indeed! and that was 7 years ago..before the $ crunch.
> 
> It would be great to see these kits again...and the Snoopy kits ....I know...I know... licencing ....but hey ....they said a few years back about many kits we see out today.


Hey Fluke.
You know I love those old kits as much as you.
Still working on my Robin Hood kits.
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/disney/robinhood/figures/figures.htm


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

How cool! Looks like fun man! :thumbsup:

I would also love to see all those great kits again.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The Mean Machine & Compact Pussycat I had came from a mail-in from a breakfast cereal promo. The showed a chromed version on the box but the ones shipped were just plain colored plastic. The Mean Machine was pretty well done IMO- a snap kit but well proportioned- better looking than the expensive resin kits that came out recently. I found a chromed Mean Machine kit on eBay- they are still out there..

Some full scale versions on display-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fpaJLEUwb0

.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

djnick66 said:


> I had Dastardly's car from Wacky Racers as a cereal premium sometime around 1971. It had TINY little plastic pins that held the wheels on. I assume it had two halves for the car, four wheels, and the four tiny pins. Red plastic, maybe 2 inches long?


I had one of those, though I remember it being more of a "hot pink" than "red". Even as a kid I thought that was odd.

I'd love to see someone produce kits from the series, particularly the Mean Machine and the Creepy Coupe, even if they're only MPC reissues.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

i remember the wacky racers mpc kits... the mean machine was an extremely cool purple chrome. looked great


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

razorwyre1 said:


> i remember the wacky racers mpc kits... the mean machine was an extremely cool purple chrome. looked great


The purple chrome version is the one I had found on eBay last year- unfortunately the other parts were cast in a red styrene instead of yellow like the unchromed kits.


----------

